# 11 days old and already have alternating nodes?



## emptypackofcigs (May 21, 2007)

so ya... the title says it all... my plants are 11 days old going on their 12th day of life now... and they are blueberry from sensi... i put 4 beans in a cup of water and within 20 hours all had cracked... i put in soil and within the next 24 hours they had all sprouted... i've been lucky... well they are in a mg/organic mix with added perlite for drainage and they are doing so well... i water with plain water every 2-3 days 100-150mL of water i have them under (4) 40watt Blue Spec CFL's and (2) 42watt Red Spec CFL's around 9750 lumens i believe... but my question is from this picture can you explain to me... how i already have alternating nodes at 11days into veg...?


----------



## stonedsmithy (May 21, 2007)

yeah speaking of this i only read a post on alternaiting nodes n then to flower them etc etc but yeah most of my plants that i grow weather it b from seedling or clone usally alternaite internodes from pretty much the start so i wouldnt mind finding out to,i just thought plants did it from start to finish


----------



## Growdude (May 21, 2007)

Doesnt look to have alternating nodes yet.
That looks to be a side shoot.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 21, 2007)

No...that's your secondary growth starting to grow in. Alternating nodes looks like this... Pretend the horizontal lines are the branches and the vertical line is the stem....  _|-


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 21, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> No...that's your secondary growth starting to grow in. Alternating nodes looks like this... Pretend the horizontal lines are the branches and the vertical line is the stem.... _|-


 

PEW PEW is right , that is not an alternating node . An alternating node would be the same branch on the opposite side of the main stem not growing exactly parallel to the branch on the other side .just like PEW discribed . what you are seeing is secondary growth . 

View attachment alternating nodes.bmp


----------



## Draston (May 21, 2007)

do all plants reach alternating nodes in their veggie cycle? I thought alternating notes meant different node above the last one that wasn't parallel to the one below it...

What does the alternating node signify? Sorry, I'm a bit stoned right now while reading this...


----------



## emptypackofcigs (May 21, 2007)

i thought that your alternating node was basically your secondary growth shoot because comming out of those secondary growth shoot... like your alternating node is on that shoot just grown out more... get what i mean... like when you have a fan leaf and between the fan leaf and the stem there is the secondary growth and from that growth comes alternating nodes ... maybe i read some misinformation or i'm really high... but that second growth is still wierd at this stage isn't it? because on my last crop i didn't get those until about 4-6 weeks... dunno... these plants are wierd... they are very interesting... its as if i topped them... then newest leaves comming in... you know usually there would be 2 but there isn't there is 4 comming in... and they appear to have either 5 possibly 7 fingers... and its only the 4th set of leaves its really tripping me out ... normally it wouldn't i'm used to seeing secondary shoots and lots of leaves... but on a much older plant... not like these babies so i'm excited to see the fully matured plants... well thanks for all your information comment freely... were all stoners here peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 21, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> do all plants reach alternating nodes in their veggie cycle? I thought alternating notes meant different node above the last one that wasn't parallel to the one below it...
> 
> What does the alternating node signify? Sorry, I'm a bit stoned right now while reading this...


Alternating nodes signifies a plant being mature. Just means it's old enough to flower.


----------



## Draston (May 21, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Alternating nodes signifies a plant being mature. Just means it's old enough to flower.


 
ah I see I did not know that is what that meant . I just was looking at my plants a few days ago and noticed some of them (4 or 5) out of 6 have the alternating nodes about 2 nodes down from the top of the plant. Sweetness .


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 21, 2007)

That is absolutely not alternating nodes man.

When the nodes begin to alternate the branch will begin to grow in close to a 45degree angle between nodes.             
The stalks basically grow crooked between the nodes and there is only one branch to each node once alternating nodes have started.


----------



## Draston (May 21, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> That is absolutely not alternating nodes man.
> 
> When the nodes begin to alternate the branch will begin to grow in close to a 45degree angle between nodes.
> The stalks basically grow crooked between the nodes and there is only one branch to each node once alternating nodes have started.


 
Ok what you just explained is what 1 of my plants has right now. Does that mean that my other plants can't go into flowering yet? (they are almost 50 days into veggie)


----------



## longtimegrower (May 22, 2007)

alteranting nodes is just that the fan leaves are not one straight across from the other as you go up the stem there will be one fan and a new groth top then an inch higher up the stem there till be another fan leaf and a groth top on the other side of the stem. When its not alternating the fans and new groth top and directly across from the other one.  -l- not alternating -l_ anternating. The l is the stem and the hiffen and underline are the nodes.


----------



## Draston (May 22, 2007)

ok so do you have to wait for the alternating nodes to put them into flower or is it just recommended? I'm just wondering 3 of my 6 plants already have alternating nodes and the last 3 are a week behind the others so by the end of the week they should have them as well.


----------



## Uk1 (May 22, 2007)

pretty much in your situation draston


----------



## Draston (May 22, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> pretty much in your situation draston


 
I dunno if its good or bad situation at that!


----------



## Uk1 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Draston (May 22, 2007)

there are nodes there but not alternating.... Here I'll show you a pick of mine that is doing it.


----------



## Uk1 (May 22, 2007)

lol that plant has been in veg well over 2months id say about 3 actually


----------



## Draston (May 22, 2007)

Ok in one of the pics it shows my red stems on my plant. Notice how one will go out and on the other side there isn't a matching one at all? Its where the next node would be and its doing a stairstep effect in as sprial up the plant... Thats what one person is saying is alternating nodes (which I have on 2 plants) and the other is saying what the node looks like what I have in my other picture where the stem seems to bend and one leave on the "node" is notched up higher than the other side.


----------



## Uk1 (May 22, 2007)

ok so what to do about nodes that do go in line with each other?


----------



## Uk1 (May 22, 2007)

oh btw mine dont show any sign of sex there does it?


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 22, 2007)

no sign of sex yet man, but don`t worry that`s normal. take a clone and sit it in some water and put on 12/12 for a week. that`ll show you sex b4 she "matures". do that with all your pottantial gals. then you can start cloning garaunteed females. never need to buy seed again:cool2:  :cool2:
alternating nodes will appear on the branches first, then "eventually" on the stem.


----------



## Uk1 (May 22, 2007)

dudddde 1 of the baby plants has 1part alternating at the top ish part , so now i know what tolook for i guess but its kinda small so its about 1/2 a inch seperated


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 22, 2007)

cancel last man, 11 days old? no way of alternating nodes at that point m8.


----------



## Uk1 (May 22, 2007)

hope that wasnt replyed to me lol i just stole the thread


----------



## naamloos (May 4, 2009)

is this alternating:


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (May 4, 2009)

Nothin, just let em grow.


----------



## naamloos (May 5, 2009)

yess, it grows but slow


----------



## Hick (May 5, 2009)

*moooore* light!!!   and some air circulation ( a fan)..


----------

